# Saturday - 4/14 NML



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Anyone else sick of wind? Argg.....

I don't know if I will be fishing tomorrow but I will probably be at JBs for lunch.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

Try go in Northern Indian River Lagoon while u there, caught several reds and trout on wednesday 4/11. Saw 8 to 13 reds in few pods.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

If you want to know which days the wind will be bad...I will email you a copy of my days off [smiley=frustrated.gif]


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

I launched out of Bio Lab for a couple hours this afternoon (Fri.) hoping it wouldn't be too windy. Wrong. Blowing about 15mph from the NNE.

I might be out tomorrow afternoon for a bit. The weather report for Sunday looks awful.........


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

Wind must have been howling 20 in mingo today.   Looks like were going to pull the plug on Westlake tomorrow   Freeking front just wasn't in our plans. :-/


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

I wonder if everyones excited over on the sailboat forum? [smiley=vrolijk_26.gif]


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

> I wonder if everyones excited over on the sailboat forum? [smiley=vrolijk_26.gif]


I should have gone windsurfing. :-/ Naw, wind sucked but still had fun.


----------

